# mishé (cliente de prostituta)



## Qna

Hola, 

Estoy traduciendo un texto literario que trata de prostíbulos. Encontré la palabra "mishé", que en el lunfardo argentino hace referencia al hombre que le paga a la prostituta, un cliente, o quizá un cliente frecuente. O como dicen los glosarios: "hombre que paga generosamente los favores de una mujer". 

Saben qué palabras existen en portugués para referirse a los clientes de las prostitutas? O algo que encaje en la definicón?

Gracias.


----------



## Vanda

Michê no Brasil também.


----------



## Qna

Obrigado, Vanda! mas para essa palavra o Houaiss diz:

1- Quantia paga a quem se prostitui
2- aquele ou aquela que se prostitui
3- Ato de prostituir-se

Pelo menos na versão eletrônica. E eu conhecia também com esse sentido, o "michê" sendo o homem que se prostitui. Não conhecem outras?


----------



## Vanda

Você se esqueceu de ver logo abaixo o substantivo masculino e feminino:
s2g.
3. P.ext. = Pessoa que se prostitui

[F.: Do fr. _miché_.]
http://aulete.uol.com.br/michê;


----------



## Qna

Sim, mas, acho que não entendi. Com esse significado voltamos ao início. Esse é o significado de "michê" que eu conheço e que tem no Houaiss, por isso não serve, eu procuro uma palavra para quem é cliente da prostituta, não para quem se prostitui. Sim?


----------



## Vanda

Tem sim, mas não consigo me lembrar.... vamos ter que esperar um pouquinho...


----------



## Qna

Pois é, fico com a mesma impressão. Mas obrigado de qualquer jeito! Vamos esperar.


----------



## Vanda

Lembrei-me de freguês, que é palavra geral, mas também é usado neste contexto.


----------



## Qna

Ah, sim, é verdade, já é uma boa, eu não tinha dado atenção a essa. Vamos ver se aparece alguma gíria. "Querido", "queridinho" ou "favorito" não têm conotação do mundo da prostituição, né?


----------



## Curupira

Acho que "cliente" é o termo usado normalmente; mas se existe alguma gíria, alguma palavra específica para isso, eu não sei.


----------



## Vanda

Augustonemitz said:


> Ah, sim, é verdade, já é uma boa, eu não tinha dado atenção a essa. Vamos ver se aparece alguma gíria. "Querido", "queridinho" ou "favorito" não têm conotação do mundo da prostituição, né?



Não, não tem.


----------



## zema

Bom, “mishé” não e mais usado na Argentina, só ouvi nos tangos. Mas acho que não era um cliente qualquer nem um putanheiro; era um sujeito, geralmente com grana, que bancava tudo para a amante ou prostituta.

  Os nativos poderão dizer com mais certeza, mas acho que esta definição de “coronel” do Dicionário inFormal bate perfeito:


> 2. Coronel
> Bras. Pop. Homem, geralmente dotado de posses, que se encarrega do sustento de sua amante.m.


----------



## cacarulo

zema said:


> Bom, “mishé” não e mais usado na Argentina, só ouvi nos tangos. Mas acho que não era um cliente qualquer nem um putanheiro; era um sujeito, geralmente com grana, que bancava tudo para a amante ou prostituta.


----------

